# Qualité photo



## Marco62610 (30 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour , j’ai l’iphone Se depuis maintenant 4 mois et un copain à moi l’a aussi et il se trouve que j’ai une moins bonne qualité photo que lui et je trouve même que ma qualité n’est plus là même que lorsque je l’ai eu , comment ça se fait ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Pour comparer , il faudrait voir une photo de chaque iPhone


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2017)

1) l'optique de ton SE est crade
2) Tu as modifier des paramètres sur ton SE


----------



## Marco62610 (30 Décembre 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> 1) l'optique de ton SE est crade
> 2) Tu as modifier des paramètres sur ton SE


L’optique c’esrbce Qui se trouve devant ?


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2017)

Marco62610 a dit:


> L’optique c’esrbce Qui se trouve devant ?


C'est une question de point de vue, perso je dirais que l'optique est au dos le l'iPhone.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2017)

Pour comparer il faut faire la même photo dans les même conditions, mêmes paramètres.


----------



## Marco62610 (30 Décembre 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Pour comparer il faut faire la même photo dans les même conditions, mêmes paramètres.


Quels sont les paramètres qui aurait pu modifier la qualité photo ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2017)

ca peut-être une appli qui influence sinon voir dans les parametres de l'iphone sous reglages - appareil photo

et verifie que tu es en Jeg et pas en RAW


----------



## Marco62610 (30 Décembre 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ca peut-être une appli qui influence sinon voir dans les parametres de l'iphone sous reglages - appareil photo
> 
> et verifie que tu es en Jeg et pas en RAW


Je trouve pas ce que vous me dites


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Décembre 2017)

En fait certaines applis sur l'iphone (applis photos) peuvent modifier certains paramètres par exemple activer le format d'images RAW au lieu de JPEG. 

Donc si tu utilise une quelconque appli de photo sur ton iphone regarde dans son paramétrage. Si rien de cela faire un test sérieux avec l'iphone de ton copain. Déjà avez-vous la même version de iOS ? etc... et faire des photos identiques. sans ça point de comparaison possible.


----------

